# Blog 12



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Composers of the 'New Complexity' movement have produced the most esoteric music I've ever heard. They are esoteric to listeners because there is simply too much information to completely grasp the parameters at play. They are also esoteric to performers as they are extremely difficult compositions to play.










Just considering the amount of information in this tiny fragment of music is enough to make me want to weep for the poor oboe player who chooses to play this!

When listening to this music I am forced to become a passive listener. I usually like to work out exactly what's going on, but with this all I can to is take a step back and just allow the sounds to enter my ears.

Can this music ever be widely accepted considering that the music we naturally appreciate is in a state between complexity and simplicity? I think it will change our way of listening, although if this is for the better I can't yet say. I need to listen to a lot more before I make definite conclusions.


----------

